# Wal-Mart Faces Lawsuit For Overseas Work Conditions



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Something for the walmart haters to pick at, lol

Wal-Mart Faces Lawsuit For Overseas Work Conditions
http://www.theiowachannel.com/money/4970101/detail.html


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i only complain about walmart fish. i absolutely love everything else about walmart. they are the greatest everything but pets store ever. that story may or may not be true. but i love walmart stuff. (of course not the fish)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't like walmart. There is a guy at the one near me that always harasses me a lot. He's part of the reason I don't like walmart. No it's not illegal harassment it's just extremely annoying.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

like auto zone every time i go there i get hit on. which gets annoying. but at the same time, i get lots of help with whatever i need. so i guess it's alright. i am shallow i guess. i try to get help with my car stuff by looking cute when i go there on purpose so i guess i bring the hitting on onto myself. i dont really think hitting on is a phrase but oh well my brain is fried. it is ten thirty and i have had a math class already where i am learning to do math in a different number system. no 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 in that class it is one two three four fen fen one fen two. the joys of fen system. so that sort of fries my brain and leaves me unable to talk coherently then i begin to ramble as we all can see here.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

About time. Of course Walmart is a typical company by American standards in that it exploits other nations in order to reap in more profits. It is not amazing therefore that out of the top 10 billionaires listed in the States five of them belong to the Walton family. Go figure.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I heard this today on the radio so my guess is its true. I guess that means no more low prices.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I have once again been seduced by the dark side. Today I started working at WalMart again. This time it's a fulltime position will full benefits, which is a better deal than almost anywhere else in this little town, so how could I refuse? Ours isn't a supercenter, and doesn't have fish, but that will change in about a year, which gives me a year to teach the pet dept manager everything I can about fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

tholdsalt starting the walmart fish=good revolution


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

When they sell more good healthy pets than any other Walmart along with everything else it will be oldsalts doing.  Next thing you know the walmart family will adopt him and leave him billions.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

oldsalt, werent you a medical examiner or something?

Sorry, walmart is still pretty evil. You know something's evil when it becomes so powerful it sues people just for talking badly about it.



> Every year Wal-Mart purchases $15 billion worth of products from China. (Source: Washington Post)
> - Today Wal-Mart uses over 3,000 Chinese factories to produce its goods—almost as many factories as it has stores in the U.S. (3,600). (Source: L.A. Times)
> 
> This company runs ads featuring the United States flag and proclaims "We Buy American". In 2001 they moved their worldwide purchasing headquarters to China and are the largest importer of Chinese goods in the US, purchasing over $10 BILLION of Chinese-made products annually. Products made mostly by women and children working in the labor hell-holes China is famous for.
> ...





> With 4,400 stores they practice "predatory pricing." They come into a community and sell their goods at below cost until they drive local businesses under. Once they have captured the market the prices go up.


that last one is happening right here to the other pet stores. they are going out of business, there arent any others for quite a ways off (petsmart being 2 hours away) a monopoly forms and prices go up. although the local pet stores here are also amazingly horrible walmart takes the cake for terrible fish conditions.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

All the stuff I post like this comes from The Iowa Channel new site, it;s a local channel news out of Des Moinse Iowa, So you can trust most of whatcomes from them.

To add to this, I have heard this before about Walmart paying low end wages and running sweat shops to make there cloths so cheap.......
The only sad thing is,,,,,
Wal Mart Figured it out Years in advance from the other Chain stores, K-Mart, Target, and you seen what happened to Pamida's and Alco's, Alco aint around anymore, only a hand full of Pamida's "them being privit owned stores and can;t be doing that well"
and The Couple times K-Mart Filed Bankruptsy < Spelling)
And K Mart aint half the store it use to be......Same as the Pamida's that are left.
It;s only a matter of time before the Econemy gets so bad, Wal Mart will be the only chain store left......They are sure putting a Lead on the department store chain wars....


----------

